# Excel Makros funktionieren nicht mehr



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2015)

Jetzt wollte ich gerade meine Geheimwaffe einsetzen und nichts geht mehr!

Dezember-Update blockiert Excel-Makros

Der Workaround, die Datei _MSForms.exd_  im Verzeichnis _C:\Users\user.name\AppData\Local\Temp\Excel8.0_ zu löschen, hat geholfen.


----------



## vollmi (7 Januar 2015)

Wir haben den ganzen Montag damit verbracht unsere Makros irgendwie wieder zum laufen zu bringen. Nicht nur dass die Makros nicht mehr liefen. Nein es reagierte auch jeder Arbeitsplatz ein bisschen anders.

Nachdem die beiden Fixits durchgelaufen waren hat dann alles wieder funktioniert.
MicrosoftFixit51029
MicrosoftFixit51031

Was mich wundert. Das Update war mitte Dezember. Da war doch genug zeit ein zwischenupdate einzupflegen welche die Fixit selbstständig durchführt.

mfg René


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Januar 2015)

Außerdem "können Sie nach der Installation von KB 3004394 unter Windows 7 und Windows Server 2008 R2 keine Updates mehr installieren", warnt Microsoft auf seinen Support-Seiten.

Hilfe und Support


----------

